# Heat Transfer on basketball jersey



## trademark (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the first time I have ever done a heat transfer on a basketball jersey, the material is 100%nylon Mini Mesh. I am not sure what the best vinyl is to use, could any one advise me? Thanks


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Have you talked to your rep at Stahl's? They should be able to advise you on the optimal soution.

Good luck!
Michelle


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I do these types of jerseys every year for several teams and have always used EnduraTech First Mark from Sign Warehouse (Sign Supplies and Equipment: 15" x 22 ft - Low Price Guarantee) It is reasonably priced, cuts well, has good colors, and I have never had it to wash off of a jersey in 3 years


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

Just make sure the vinyl you are using is for Nylon, than make sure it adheres to Nylon mesh. good luck on your search.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

trademark said:


> This is the first time I have ever done a heat transfer on a basketball jersey, the material is 100%nylon Mini Mesh. I am not sure what the best vinyl is to use, could any one advise me? Thanks


There are many heat applied vinyls available for this type of fabric. I would look at the preferred vendors listing, and test some samples to see what you like as far as feel and performance is concerned.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Good point, Nick. Not only do the materials themselves have a different feel when applied, but the carriers are different also. Some are on a more sticky backing than others, and this could make a difference if you are cutting intricate designs.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Scimitar Sports said:


> Could do sublimation basketball shirts for you - in the end all sportswear will become sublimation print - why not get ahead of the game ?


Well, you can sublimate onto White or light colored Polyester fabrics only.......


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

I would suggest Siser's Easyweed Extra - it's great for nylon.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Scimitar Sports said:


> Could do sublimation basketball shirts for you - in the end all sportswear will become sublimation print - why not get ahead of the game ?


Not sure I agree with this Fully sublimated basketball uniforms are definitely viable but the price category is completely different than heat applied film or screen printing and most shops don't have the equipment to sublimate, cut and sew in house. I can't imagine that all of the world will contract to those with this equipment.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My buddy sells soccer uniforms......And these days 9 orders out of 10 are fully sublimated......


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

royster13 said:


> My buddy sells soccer uniforms......And these days 9 orders out of 10 are fully sublimated......


Right - the manufacturing of the jersey is but not the lettering, logos and numbering...even the world cup jerseys worn on the field this year were decorated mainly with heat transfers or heat applied film.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Scimitar Sports said:


> We have a few patterns for basketball and have just designed one for American Football- It is awesome, the future. Rugby is reflecting what Royster is saying about soccer uniforms. All apart form the most tradditional are turning this way and the Aussis who are the world leaders in sport development have been into it for 20 yrs . The rest of us have been slow to catch on.


Interesting take...I guess we'll see


----------



## UniqueTeez (Nov 26, 2009)

Thermoflex Extra


----------

